# Think of one way you could fix a big problem in your ilfe right now.



## fmlgirl13 (Feb 1, 2012)

You don't have to do it, it's just about thinking of the possibilities you have in life. So many people out there don't realize that their problems can all potentially be solved. This is just an awareness exercise. 

For example, my problem: having problems with self-esteem based on how others perceive me. 
My possible solution: stop using any social networking sites based on popularity or based on judging people.


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

Stop letting my conscience dictate how I live my life.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

VaeVictis said:


> Stop letting my conscience dictate how I live my life.


What they said.


----------



## fayezrhapsody (Dec 15, 2011)

The biggest problem is that I can't seem to force myself to do anything, because all my efforts to make a difference in my life in the past have been failures, I don't believe that by counciously trying I can achieve anything, it's all bull****... morality, social codes, ethics, all of it... turns out to be relative. 
I do not know how to get over it.
So I need a plan to modify subcouncious behavior... 

I know Im supposed to make the plan on a possible way to tackle this but if anyone here'd give even a suggestion it'd be greatly appreaciated.


----------



## Jakerz591 (Sep 29, 2011)

Stop letting my anxiety have control over me.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

If I wrote the papers for my incompletes, they would no longer be hanging over me and I could get my degree and move on.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Stop making new challenges seem so impossible. Need to learn to just go with it. I'm not going to know everything right off the bat, most of it will comes with experience and time.


----------



## SubmersedInShiza (Feb 21, 2012)

*The Meaning of Life and All The Distractions*



fayezrhapsody said:


> The biggest problem is that I can't seem to force myself to do anything, because all my efforts to make a difference in my life in the past have been failures, I don't believe that by counciously trying I can achieve anything, it's all bull****... morality, social codes, ethics, all of it... turns out to be relative.
> I do not know how to get over it.
> So I need a plan to modify subcouncious behavior...
> 
> I know Im supposed to make the plan on a possible way to tackle this but if anyone here'd give even a suggestion it'd be greatly appreaciated.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
I would just like to say that I deal with the same issue. I have found that the more I give into my wants the more I suffer. I try to do the things that I know I need to do such as enroll in s.th. that forces me to show up. Showing up is 80% of anything, so I just do that. If I choose to do the thing that I least want to, being school or work, then I find that I become less interested in my old carnal wants over time and become more progressive and in turn feel more positive about life, living it and understanding myself and my surroundings which is a really good feeling. 
As soon as I turn back to gaming, weed or porn I find myself thrown back into a bad cycle so I just get it out of my mind as quickly as possible and overtime it becomes less of a problem. The most important point in all of this is small differences with appreciation by yourself add up to huge improvements over time. This means doing that thing you least want to whether it be reading, writing, exercising or eating healthy just for 10 minutes changes your subconsciousness if you choose to view this small change in a positive light. Don't reward yourself with what you want, but reward yourself by saying to yourself mentally that you won the battle, but don't be fooled because this is a war that is being fought over a lifetime within your own capacity. It is only in your power because only you can choose what you watch, read, think, feel and consume. We live in a country where people make tons of money off of our consumption and they use everything in their power to create addictive characteristics in their products to make us patrons. Don't let them win! You have to fight or else you will become more wretched, stagnant and freaking repressed, oppressed and depressed. The only way out of this cycle is by not taking it in because everything that you consume becomes a deep part of your conscience/subconscious, but thankfully your brain and body chemistry is continuously changing by what you are currently doing. 
Do it because you love yourself and if you don't then do it and say that you are because you love yourself. Not until you learn to love yourself will you ever learn to love others. Love is not needy, love is not want, love is recognition and understanding for who and what a person is at a point in time without judgement, ridicule or labeling that it is permanent, but rather pertinent to the moment. Live in the moment with a vision for the future. Then you will pass the test at the moment when you need to because you will always be prepared for the moment. Through this discipline of doing right and loving yourself you will be thankful for your suffering because it makes you stronger, smarter and more loving towards yourself and others. Doing the right thing will become second nature and the wrong actions of others will be understood with the same type of love that you directed towards yourself in your time of need and in effect you will become a healer of yourself first and then others. You will be a healer to your fellow man later and a blessing without any need for religiosity or ethics or philosophy nor any other scheme marketed towards you. That is free advice and that is a free path to success.
Thankfully you are free to choose no matter your bondage because no man nor human entity can take away another mans spirit. It has been shown and proven overtime that a man or women with this type of resolved spirit when persecuted or oppressed becomes more fervent, passionate and purposeful.


----------



## SubmersedInShiza (Feb 21, 2012)

I am going to pack a healthy lunch and stay at school in the library to keep myself from becoming distracted as I usually do at home. I am also going to pick up the house so I don't have to lock my dog in her kennel so she doesn't chew stuff up. Pretty much, I am going to set myself up for success and my dog as well.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Stop procrastinating and sleeping in so much.


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

To put it in shorter terms, get over it.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Not let my anxiety stop me from doing things I want to do


----------



## KingKill33 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well here are the steps I currently want to take:
1. To ease my anxiety, try to raise my hand and volunteer answers at least once in every class, every day.
2. Join a yoga class on weekends.
3. Improve my diet.
4. Stop procrastinating (still working on how to do that one).


----------



## Aki ne (Feb 27, 2012)

stand up and walk out the door lol

that's solves a lot of my problems. most of them are just - stand up and just do it haha


----------



## KingKill33 (Mar 11, 2012)

Aki ne said:


> that's solves a lot of my problems. most of them are just - stand up and just do it


Amen to that. I believe it's most of the problem for most people.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Im putting my foot down. Im gonna quit letting people walk on me. Im gonna try being firm instead of a softy.


----------



## Aki ne (Feb 27, 2012)

MsDaisy said:


> Im putting my foot down. Im gonna quit letting people walk on me. Im gonna try being firm instead of a softy.


love and respect yourself. concentrate on that and you naturally wouldn't let people step on you!


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Spend a long time trying to get everything organized. It'll take me a while, but if I plan things out, I'll be less scared when I think about my long-term plans. At the moment I have things I know I'd like to accomplish, but I need to do the necessary research and make sure to begin putting things in motion.

I've spent a lot of time introspecting... I need to take some time off and use what I've learned about myself to good use, instead of staying dreamy.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Completely tune out any advice given to me by a religious person.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Get my car fixed!


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

To take a concrete matter, I'd say improving my diet and working out regularly. I seem to get off track with the working out after doing it consistenly for a couple of weeks.


----------

